# Food Safety News - 03/24/2021 .....Stakeholders reaffirm need for more modern meat and poultry policies



## daveomak.fs (Mar 24, 2021)

*Stakeholders reaffirm need for more modern meat and poultry policies*
By Guest Contributor on Mar 24, 2021 12:05 am contributed By Ilana Korchia The Consumer Federation of America (CFA) presented an installment of its Virtual National Policy Conference series, titled “A New Day at USDA for Food Safety?” on Tuesday. Speakers included Dr. Patricia Griffin, chief of the Enteric Diseases Epidemiology Branch at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention; Sarah Sorscher, deputy director... Continue Reading


*EU food irradiation report shows continued decline*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 24, 2021 12:04 am Frogs legs made up two thirds of the products irradiated in Europe in 2018 and 2019, but use of the food safety technique continued to fall, according to a report. The three main commodities are frozen frog legs at 65.1 percent, poultry at 20.6 percent, and dried aromatic herbs, spices and vegetables seasoning at 14... Continue Reading


*$5 million raised toward $15 million goal; industry emphasizes importance of produce safety*
By News Desk on Mar 24, 2021 12:02 am The Center for Produce Safety (CPS) has now raised more than $5 million toward its $15 million goal to finance produce-specific food safety research, and to transfer research findings to industry, government and other stakeholders, during the next five years. Two of the fresh produce industry’s leading organizations, Taylor Farms and Western Growers, are each... Continue Reading


*Researchers assess method to help with hepatitis A surveillance*
By News Desk on Mar 24, 2021 12:01 am Sequence-based typing has helped to detect clusters and identify outbreaks of hepatitis A in Sweden, according to a study. Researchers investigated hepatitis A virus (HAV) sequences of 447 cases reported in the country from 2009 to 2018. Findings were published in the journal Eurosurveillance. In Sweden, hepatitis A is a notifiable disease and is monitored... Continue Reading


----------

